# fx posterior malleolus



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for posterior malleolus fracture.
thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## coder96 (Jan 30, 2009)

824.0 for closed
824.1 for open

Good luck,
Christine


----------

